

Ask HN: What book would you recommend for learning CSS? - doronrotem

I am thinking about a book that teaches not only the syntax of CSS but how to write good HTML and CSS.
======
mechanical_fish
Didn't we do this question just a week ago?

searchyc.com returns this result:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=574468>

I learned from Cederholm's _Bulletproof Web Design_ and Meyer's _Definitive
Guide_ , by the way.

